# 428i where is the OBD port?



## haosmark (Sep 9, 2014)

I can't find the OBD port in my car :dunno:. Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

Under left side of the dash next to kick panel


----------



## haosmark (Sep 9, 2014)

Is it covered by cloth or something? I looked and was able to find one very deep hole and something that's covered by cloth. I'm hesitant about removing the close, because it feels like I will tear it.


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

It's probably been pushed in. It should be in the deep hole. The cloth should cover the emergency speaker I believe. You might have to drop the panel and re-secure it.


----------



## haosmark (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## haosmark (Sep 9, 2014)

Aha, found it! It was just very difficult to see. It's on the driver side like you mentioned.


----------

